# Weruva canned and daily sardines or mackerel



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I am currently feeding my two toys Weruva canned together with Healthy Extensions Little Bites, a very small kibble. I've tried many other canned foods, but the Weruva is the one they don't seem to tire of. There are so many varieties. I'm currently rotating between 3 varieties. I'm planning to visit my local Agway and buy a can of some other varities to try out. Weruva is expensive, so it's a good thing my poodles are small.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use 'By Nature 95% Varieties' canned food, it has nothing but meat (and a 5 star rating!) I mix this into the dehydrated food I am using (either Honest Kitchen or Sojo's Complete) to amp up the flavor!
I also use the Healthy Extensions, 'Allergix' Formula kibble in my rotation ( I switch kibbles frequently)
Also, If I run out of canned, I run over to Walmart and pick up a few cans of 'Variety Homestyle'.............Molly loves 'Grandma's Cassarole'!!! (4 stars)

P.S. Just went to my fav sites for ordering my By Nature and it looks like they have changed! Label and recipes all different..........looks like I'm going to be changing canned food too! I wonder if they changed hands too?


----------

